# 3D acceleration supported on FreeBSD guest and host on VirtualBox?



## nikitastepanov (Mar 29, 2020)

3D acceleration supported on FreeBSD guest and host on VirtualBox?


----------



## marcus123 (Mar 30, 2020)

I have a FreeBSD 11.3 as VirtualBox 6.1 guest, it works fine with 3D acceleration enabled.


----------

